# How long does Ibs last?????



## 13730 (Apr 16, 2006)

I was curious as too know how long Ibs last..Some people tell me 12 weeks......Right now since I am new too this I am taking notes as too what foods upset and etc. Also how long is one in remision from Ibs? I guess I am asking too many ?s... But ty for your help.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

IBS will be with you forever I'm afraid, there are varying degrees and some people do indeed find something that makes them pretty much forget they have IBS but my belief is that these lucky people are in the minority







I've had my IBS my whole life and it keeps getting worse not better, although I have had a lot of success with the hypno, it's still there though.Foods that cause problems are very individual, different things affect different people and of course there is always the possibility of food intolerances and allergies that we may not know we have etc. Hope this helps a little and wish I could have given you better news


----------



## 13730 (Apr 16, 2006)

Dear screamer ty for your quick response.....I hope Ibs is not a daily thing.........Is there any relief at some point because, this is somewhat painful and scary...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Depending upon your symptoms, there are different treatments to try. I had daily D (avg 6-8 times a day) over a 10 year period. I am now closing in on 7 years w/o the symptoms with the supplement I use; but whatever is causing the problem is still with me.This makes for a good news bad news situation. Treatments, and successes, abound, here; but it really makes sense to proceed in a structured way. You can't really say nothing works until you have tried everything.Good luck to you.Mark


----------



## 16608 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Catts ... I can only echo the other posts here. At this point there is no "cure" for IBS, since most doctors can't even agree on what it is. I guess the "remissions" are what most of us would call the periods of time where we feel like people with normal digestions. I've had digestive problems most of my life and was finally diagnosed with IBS in the late 1990s. I don't know if you're seen a physician yet, but be aware that many don't even believe in IBS, that it really exists; having said that, if you're having symptoms you should have a dr rule out anything else going on. When nothing else is found via various tests that a dr can point to as causing your symptoms, they will tell you that it's IBS and give you pamphlets to read or various unhelpful advice like "learn to relax." At least that's what my gastroenterologist did.Causes for IBS vary (some possibilities may be antibiotic use, intestinal parasites, current medication or food allergies, past food poisoning episode, environmental toxins, stress, hormone imbalance, faulty bowel mechanism, too many nerve receptors in the bowel, etc etc etc -- , or, some combination of the above). Duration and intensity of "bad patches" or active symptoms vary, some people deal with symptoms daily, some a few times a years, most of us are in between, I suspect. Symptoms also very. Some have diarrhea, some constipation, others gas/pain/bloating, then there's the combo effect. Any and all are unpredictable to some degree and again, individually vary.As far as how to deal with it, that also varies immensely, as you'll find on these boards. Many IBSers go on prescription meds, often one after another. Others try natural remedies/diet/lifestyle changes. Some do both or go back and forth as they get frustrated with something not working. Fortunately the Internet is a great research tool.The good news, I guess, is that IBS isn't something like cancer. The bad news is, we all pretty much have to figure out for ourselves what works and what doesn't. What works for me (sorry, but I haven't found anything that does consistently help) might not work for you. There is no "one size fits all"; it's definitely "results may vary." The degree to which it intrudes in our lives really varies; some become incapacitated and for others it's an occasional annoyance. For such an amazingly common condition (I've heard estimates of 20% of American adults have some kind of symptoms, and it's the #1 or 2 reason for taking time off work), very little is really known about it. I suspect that's because it's not much of a money-maker for the pharmaceutical companies, like cancer is. So, do a lot of your own research and remember that your own body and reactions is what you should trust, and ask for support from these boards. We all have to become our own science experiments. Find out what works for you, and this is a great time to take really good care of yourself; don't try to be brave and go to a party if you don't feel good, or eat something you know makes you sick just because you're with a group of friends. And, if you don't already own a heating pad, get one. Sometimes it's the only thing that's helped me thru a bad evening. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents. Susan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually you need at least 6 to 12 weeks of symptoms before they call it IBS. If it goes away in less than that it may be something else (like your gut healing up from a GI infection). I don't think I ever see IBS lasts only 12 weeks or so







Chronic doesn't mean permanent. Although a lot of people do have it for life. There are people who go into remission, and some treatments (like the Cog. Behav. Therapy I did) can cause someone to have few symptoms for many years after they do the treatment. The usual remission rate is 5-10% per year, with the post-infectious IBSers seeming to have higher remission rates in the first couple of years based on some of the studies.Most people will find diet, or supplements, or drugs, etc that will reduce the symptoms so it is a minor health issue rather than a major one (some don't and this site tends to collect the more severely affected).


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Everyone is different so sadly no one can really give you a definite answer. Once I went about 7 weeks with a bout of it. Then again I could go for months without a problem. Sometimes stress brings it on and sometimes it doesn't. I was dx in 1969 and I still don't know what to eat because it differs all the time.I do agree with the heating pad, that really helps.Susan was so right when she said that we are our own science experiments, we have to keep seeing what will work for us.I find that white food worked the best for me, bread, crackers,and rice.Just remember that you aren't alone in this, we are here for you.Carol


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

After 40 years and lots of experimenting with various diets, food additives, etc. I have just learned to live with IBS. Sometimes I have times when I am not too bothered by symptoms and other times that I am in and out of the bathroom all day long for days or weeks at a time.The secret is to live with it the best you can and know your limitations. IBS can take over your life if you let it. Just live day to day and go with the flow. When I am having a bad day, I just tell myself that tomorrow will be better.There are a lot worse things than IBS that people have to live with. I keep telling myself that.


----------



## 13730 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi, first of all I wanted to thankyou for your responses....I have had all the diagnostic testing and everything is normal..I have been suffering this for 10 yrs and didnt what was wrong.....Thank God there is a name and Thank God for this bulletin board....Its hard being the only in my family with IBS..I pretty much started isolating myself from my family and social events.....I have been severely depressed and very anxious..Doc started me on a stroger dose of antidepressant and other meds to calm my stomach down..Its been a week now and I feel so much better but, not perfect..I am so glad that I can now talk to someone on this bulletin board...Ty all for your advice......


----------

